# Is Bettini Fat?



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Saw him a few times at TOC, he looked a little hefty. I was thinking it is early season, it will come off....it doesn't look like it is coming off. MSR is 2 weeks away, dude better get on the Slimfast

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...aolo_bettini_specialized_sworks08/pb_sp_paolo


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah, he does. He's wearing a lot of layers there, but his butt looks big as well...


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I read an interview with him in January where he stated he had gained 10kg, which is 22 pounds (I think). I bet I still couldn't get within 200% of his time for any sort of ride, terrain or distance.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

SilasCL said:


> ...his butt looks big ....


Dude.

No dude should ever say that about another dude.


----------



## bobski (Aug 12, 2005)

I also thought he was a bit chunky when I took this shot of him on Sierra Rd.










Chunky or not, these are the legs that allows him to wear that jersey.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

The camera ads ten pounds . . . or so they say. 

22 pounds is significant, however, I wonder if it's a misguided attempt to do better on the cobbles.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

He's just big boned!
"I em Speeeshelize"


----------



## jgrantv10 (Nov 17, 2005)

He looked like that from a numer of different angles at the TOC. That looks more like a case of, "It's good to be the King". Either that or he was on the Jan Ullrich off-season training program. In fairness, has always been a bit of a fireplug.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

he's been eating too much <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6sDYQuDXx4">fruit</a>


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Dude.
> 
> No dude should ever say that about another dude.


Go read Lance Armstrong's War

Apparently the old school Euro riders go around and pinch each other on the belly or butt at the early spring races to see who is in good shape that season.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

He makes no secret of it.

As reported on Cyclingnews.com:

"This winter I exaggerated a little bit and found myself nine kilograms over my inform weight," noted Bettini to La Gazzetta dello Sport. "It was almost double body fat [59 to 68kg, 7 to 13% body fat - ed.]. However, when it is a party, it is a party."

Still, gotta respect the attitude...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

SilasCL said:


> Go read Lance Armstrong's War
> 
> Apparently the old school Euro riders go around and pinch each other on the belly or butt at the early spring races to see who is in good shape that season.



Yeah yeah I read it. I don't care how many Tours you've won. You pinch my ass, and you're a male, get ready for a fist sandwich.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe you shouldn't wear those cute shorts then?!?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

SilasCL said:


> Apparently the old school Euro riders go around and pinch each other on the belly or butt at the early spring races to see who is in good shape that season.


Pinch me once, shame on you, pinch me twice . . .


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

He's not fat. I'm fat. I'd give anything to be in the shape he's in...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

IAmCosmo said:


> He's not fat. I'm fat. I'd give anything to be in the shape he's in...


American fat, normal person fat, recreational cyclist fat, racing cyclist fat, and pro cyslist fat are all very differnt things.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Pablo said:


> American fat, normal person fat, recreational cyclist fat, racing cyclist fat, and pro cyslist fat are all very differnt things.


It's okay to be pro cyclist fat in late februari/early march when you want to go out with a bang taking a shot at the olympics and worlds. He'll be lean and keen this coming august.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

SilasCL said:


> Go read Lance Armstrong's War


I didn't have you down as a Fanboy.


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

the_rydster said:


> I didn't have you down as a Fanboy.


I don't think reading that makes you a Fanboy - its an OKish book, especially if you read between the lines, when it becomes very clear that Lance is an egotistical jerk.

I only read it recently - the title it has in the UK (LANCE ARMSTRONG: TOUR DE FORCE) put me off because it is too fanboyish, but I picked up a North American edition a month or so ago cos I was bored.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

the_rydster said:


> I didn't have you down as a Fanboy.


It's an authorized look at a year of his life. It's good and doesn't fawn over Lance.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea, it's not a bad read. Enjoyed it. Not at all a fanboy deal and has some interesting insights to the pro world at the time.

Silas, you know I kid, right?


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

SilasCL said:


> It's an authorized look at a year of his life. It's good and doesn't fawn over Lance.


I thought it was a very good book. certainly not a fluff piece, the one who looks best in the book was probably zabriskie IIRC. landis did pretty well for himself too.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That book is legit. All pro cyclists, save Landis and Dave Z (I think), look like anal nerds in that book and Lance looks the the world's biggest a-hole.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

An aquintance of mine was involved in the project. The first cut and the final version apparently were a good bit different. The publishers apparently didn't want to come so strong with the knocks on Lance, for fear that so many would turn against the book that it would cost them sales. The compromise was the read between lines version somebody mentioned above. 

I met the author while he was writing and he was a likeable guy but at the point we met he certainly didn't have full access, more like he was tolerated. I think as the year went on he was in a little better with the team. He didn't present his book focus to me as just Lance but rather as a book on inside view of cycling for an entire season. At the time I was traveling with somebody with the team so I think to a degree he was being guarded in what he disclosed to us. After reading I will say it was pretty accurate depiction....


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Yea, it's not a bad read. Enjoyed it. Not at all a fanboy deal and has some interesting insights to the pro world at the time.
> 
> Silas, you know I kid, right?


Of course. I didn't take this thread seriously until I was accused of being a Lance fanboy.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

This thread is about Bettini being fat. He's not. In his best form he doesn't look like a twig. He's short and in his best form he weighs ~130lbs (very light) without being terribly lean. Can't dispute his record...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

SilasCL said:


> Of course. I didn't take this thread seriously until I was accused of being a Lance fanboy.


Laughable, especially based on that book. Now, who would make such an assertion . . .


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

SilasCL said:


> Of course. I didn't take this thread seriously until I was accused of being a Lance fanboy.


Ok I take that back. :lol:

/will be accusing you of riding a Madone next.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> Dude.
> 
> No dude should ever say that about another dude.


Toto , I think we've stumbled into the metro-sexual forum. Oh, Lord, I hope it's just the metro-sexual forum.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Pablo said:


> American fat, normal person fat, recreational cyclist fat, racing cyclist fat, and pro cyslist fat are all very differnt things.


True, but considering Bettini would still smoke anyone on this board even carrying 20 extra pounds, I don't think anyone can really call him fat...

Of course, I'm just a fat, stupid American, so what do I know?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

davidka said:


> This thread is about Bettini being fat. He's not. In his best form he doesn't look like a twig. He's short and in his best form he weighs ~130lbs (very light) without being terribly lean. Can't dispute his record...


No . . . but Bettini finished last in today's Eroica, and he wasn't much of a factor at Het Volk or K-B-K or California. I'm sure he just cares about getting riding miles in and building up for for Flanders which he really wants to win, but he only has a few more weeks to go.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> No . . . but Bettini finished last in today's Eroica, and he wasn't much of a factor at Het Volk or K-B-K or California. I'm sure he just cares about getting riding miles in and building up for for Flanders which he really wants to win, but he only has a few more weeks to go.


I just can't see Bettini winning Flanders, though I wish him well.


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

I think Bettini has things well under control. He went up the Cipressa pretty damn fast yesterday... and that was after something like 275km in the saddle.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yep... he's coming on to form just in time for the races he cares about. 

Cancellara otoh is not going to be a contendor for Roubaix. Yes I said it here first.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

mquetel said:


> I think Bettini has things well under control. He went up the Cipressa pretty damn fast yesterday... and that was after something like 275km in the saddle.


While it was good to see Bettini animating the race, you'll also notice after his one effort on the Cipressa after a day with the peloton he ended up blowing up and finishing 5:46 down in 102nd. I think he still has a ways to go before he's in contending form, maybe the Giro will help him gain towards a peak.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hes not fat just a little over weight. If I had to race a bike all season long I might have some good (fatty) food over the winter too.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Phil Liggett was talking about his "little belly" on the MSR coverage. Hilarious.

I think he mentioned last year he was thinking of retiring after this season; maybe he's really aiming for the Olympics and end-of-year stuff, but he was doing an awful lot of talking about Flanders, and I don't see him being ready for that. Could be his head just isn't in the game. 
9kg is an awful lot of weight for someone his size and in his line of work.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

I guess Bettini agrees with me, he is fat

http://velonews.com/article/73652/no-flanders-for-bettini

Bummer


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I think he's losing motivation. According to numbers his trainer gave Bicisport a few months ago he was a bit over 0.5% higher BF at his peak form last year vs the year before and this year he's starting out significantly higher than he did last year. Naturally his watts per Kg were down in 2007 due to the weight gain, which makes his accomplishments more impressive, but it's not a good sign for him to be reinforcing the uptrend this year. In other words he's fat.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Check it*

Bettini just past the finish line in Santa Rosa. There may be some winter girth around the belly, but it doesn't look like there's 22 pounds there...


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

terzo rene said:


> I think he's losing motivation. According to numbers his trainer gave Bicisport a few months ago he was a bit over 0.5% higher BF at his peak form last year vs the year before and this year he's starting out significantly higher than he did last year. Naturally his watts per Kg were down in 2007 due to the weight gain, which makes his accomplishments more impressive, but it's not a good sign for him to be reinforcing the uptrend this year. In other words he's fat.


%BF, watts per kilo, nice measurements, but you can't argue with success.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

You also can't argue with physics and extra weight is making his task more difficult. Tactical experience and budgeting your efforts only goes so far.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

terzo rene said:


> You also can't argue with physics and extra weight is making his task more difficult. Tactical experience and budgeting your efforts only goes so far.


OK, Slim, go rip those stripes off the fat guy  OK, I bet he does loose some weight during the season.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

i read in a mag that he said he has put 9kg on over the winter, he said he is back to eating salads


----------

